# Mac vs. PC



## Guest (Jun 21, 2007)

Should I get a mac or a pc. My choice would be the MacBook Pro or HP dv6000. I use computers for multimedia, games, programming, or you could say mostly everything there is to do on a computer.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Search for the topic on the forum. You'll find it's been thoroughly gone over, oh, two or three _thousand_ times.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2007)

Do you use a mac VagesAFC?


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

I use both. I prefer Mac. For more information please search the forum for your topic. The information is already in existence. There is no need to recreate it ad nauseam.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2007)

thanks! i will get a MacBook Pro


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

I _knew_ I should have stayed in sales and not gone to law school.

:shrug:


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Note that your gaming will be limited because there are not much in in terms of selections (unless you get a Mac with an Intel Processor)

So to sum up:

Gaming: PC
All other tasks: Mac


----------

